

Jsfx; js sound effect generator - tilt
http://www.egonelbre.com/js/jsfx/

======
KarlFreeman
Hit the jackpot of sound whilst playing with this ( just hit play ):

[http://egonelbre.com/js/jsfx/index.html?load=%5B%22square%22...](http://egonelbre.com/js/jsfx/index.html?load=%5B%22square%22,1.0000,0.4000,0.8400,2.0000,0.2610,2.0000,1178.0000,1332.0000,183.0000,0.7640,0.7180,0.0000,3.1294,0.8219,0.7720,1.0000,1.0000,0.5000,1.0000,0.8000,1.0000,1.0000,1.0000,1.0000,0.0000,0.0000,-1.0000%5D)
( if thats not a fantastic teleport sound I don't know what is )

Amazing work!

------
keyle
That stuff is insane

Btw, this is kind of a close to <http://thirdcog.eu/apps/cfxr>

(watch the vid)

------
erikb
That's the kind of stuff I want to read here on HN!

------
rudle
What a great project.

FYI: the sliders don't show up in FF5, you should maybe add some browser
compatability messaging.

------
nfm
Extremely cool. I had no idea sound was possible with Javascript.

Let the great experiment begin!

~~~
_delirium
Continuously generating-and-playing audio in JS isn't yet possible, except via
a few experimental browser-specific APIs (Webkit-based browsers and Firefox
have two different ones). But, if you want to generate a discrete portion of
sound (e.g. a few seconds), you can produce a .wav file, shove it into the DOM
somewhere, and then play it back. So something like this works, but a version
that changed the tones in real time as you dragged the sliders wouldn't.

------
meatsock
the randomize button is a lot smarter than it looks. is there or can there be
a 'download .wav' button?

------
josscrowcroft
that is amazing!

